# Ground breaker prop



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

Finished my new prop based off of Kevin242's tutorial (thanks). I added secondary movemend of the hands to his model. The mask I bought at the Midwest Haunters Convention.

This is Kevin242's how to link:
http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/mkii.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks very organic, like an evil plant that mutated in your yard


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Great head sculpt. I like your version versus the traditional corpse ground breaker!


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

Heres a brief video.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your dog doesn't seem to think it's scary enough - he didn't run away

I like the movement.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

That secondary arm movement adds a lot...very nice.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Some good audio and lighting will make him the perfect add for th graveyard


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome...I love ground breakers...one day I gotta find time to make some..


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Really like the secondary movement!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

The arm movement is great but I think he's been in the ground a little too long....... he's starting to take root. :jol:


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Love the arm motion.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey nice version of this prop! I agree with the others the arm movement take it up a notch.


----------

